# New Marriage-Can't Forget Ex...



## looloo (Oct 29, 2008)

This is my first time on this site. I have been married for one year (together for 3 years). My husband and I are best friends, almost too close as friends I think sometimes. We do not have spontaneous sex EVER, and haven't since the first year of our relationship. I'm only 25. The sex isn't my big issue though - when we do have our "weekly" thing, I enjoy it a lot. The problem is that I keep thinking about someone I fell in love with in college. We wer only together for about 2 months my senior year, but I fell so hard for him that I never really got closure. I look him up online to see what he's doing, and he is so different from my husband. He is a world traveler, a happy and spirited person who smiles all the time and embraces life. Though my husband is more pessimistic and logical, I realize that I am as well. But, I can't help but wonder what if...

The thing is that I know it would never work wih this ex because we're so different, but I can't fully move on and feel 100% in my marriage. Please help me. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

The grass isn't greener on the other side.

If you want better sex then start it out of the blue.

If you want to keep a marriage and don't want a cycle of divorce forget this other guy and work on your marriage instead of daydreaming.

draconis


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

Have you got any idea how much fun you can have in bed?
Have you ever tried initiating sex - in a very sexy way?


----------

